# Vaccination Certificate in order to access public & private spaces - Valencia region



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

> The Valencian Community will implement the Covid Certificate for access to interiors, although not immediately.
> 
> Ximo Puig explains that it will be applied when vaccination has been guaranteed for everyone so that there is no discrimination.











La Comunitat Valenciana implantará el Certificado Covid para acceder a interiores aunque no de forma inmediata


La Comunitat Valenciana está estudiando la implantación del Certificado Covid para poder acceder a interiores públicos y privados y otros locales, como ya lo aplican Canarias y Galicia a partir del sábado. E...




www.elperiodic.com


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> La Comunitat Valenciana implantará el Certificado Covid para acceder a interiores aunque no de forma inmediata
> 
> 
> La Comunitat Valenciana está estudiando la implantación del Certificado Covid para poder acceder a interiores públicos y privados y otros locales, como ya lo aplican Canarias y Galicia a partir del sábado. E...
> ...



Fair enough- as long as there is a free alternative for those person who can not have a vaccination for health reasons. As far as the negocistas go I have no sympathy. We live in societies which by definition means there are always limits on what you can and cant do. You cant kill people because you feel like it--- boo hoo I wont my freedom!! You cant walk around naked because you like it- boo hoo I wont my freedom.. We have rights and responsibilities and the negocistas see responsibility as a restriction. They need to read some David Hume and Rousseau who dont appear of Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> La Comunitat Valenciana implantará el Certificado Covid para acceder a interiores aunque no de forma inmediata
> 
> 
> La Comunitat Valenciana está estudiando la implantación del Certificado Covid para poder acceder a interiores públicos y privados y otros locales, como ya lo aplican Canarias y Galicia a partir del sábado. E...
> ...


I'm going to agree in principle only. One of our friends has a heart condition and the drugs he is on prevent him from having the vaccination. 
So as long as the PCR test is offered for free in his case and others I can see no discrimination happening. 
He is still able to do everything anyone else can (within reason, no skydiving though).

*At this time we cannot guarantee vaccination for everyone and limiting access based on vaccination does not seem correct to us." In addition, he adds that the PCR has high costs and this certificate could limit people's freedom.*

This from the article proves that people have fallen through the cracks.
Our healthcare company Aegon (one of the largest in Spain) requested from the Spanish government the ability to vaccinate its clients (saving the Spanish NHS money and time) and they were told no. 
We and others are also waiting for the local health centre to contact us and I have contacted the Spanish Red Cross and was told they could only vaccinate us if there were no other avenues open to us. (i.e. undocumented or without any healthcare arrangements at all)

Not that I want to sing the Uk's praises here, but they had a couple of 'Grab a Jab' weekends for anyone who was not registered or had failed to be informed or just cause you wanted one. Something like that here might make sense to those of us not in the system.
In the UK you didn't even need to be a resident for this.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Fair enough- as long as there is a free alternative for those person who can not have a vaccination for health reasons. As far as the negocistas go I have no sympathy. We live in societies which by definition means there are always limits on what you can and cant do. You cant kill people because you feel like it--- boo hoo I wont my freedom!! You cant walk around naked because you like it- boo hoo I wont my freedom.. We have rights and responsibilities and the negocistas see responsibility as a restriction. They need to read some David Hume and Rousseau who dont appear of Facebook and Twitter


So it’s ok for Spain May require passports but not France or UK?


----------

